# Coupler Conversion



## gawarski (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have a set of (what I believe to be) Model Power railroad cars from Lima Italy from pre 1985. The cars are 4 of the old heavyweight passenger cars (Pennsy roadname) and 3 assorted freight cars. All of the cars have trucks that snap to the body, with the connector pin being an actual molded part of the truck itself. (See attached picture).

Does anyone know if there are replacement truck / coupler assemblies for cars that have these sorts of trucks, so I can switch them away from Rapido style?

I'd like to avoid retiring these models, and I have to imagine there's something that can be done, but I'm not sure what.

Thanks for any input or ideas.

-Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you can't switch the coupler switch the entire truck. Walther's should have them . You have Bettendorf truck. I can't tell anything else from the picture. Is the snap piece removable? If not, just use a small nut and screw #4 should do it. If you email the company be specific and ask about the replacemant coupler asnd /or truck and get the order numbers. I did this with some z scale parts and got an answer in two days. One item was out of stock.

I looked at Walthers and they have N scale Bettendorf Trucks. 1.99 Maybe they have a plastic rod and end cap instead of ascrew.
I would buy some junks at a train show and have fun scavenging for parts.


----------



## gawarski (Mar 17, 2009)

That was definitely the plan (switching the whole truck). I'll have to see what I can find, but thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The only other option is getting one style that ha electrical pick up and lights up the coaches.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Something I have done on my HO layout is to build conversion cars. What this is, is a car with one type of coupler at one end and another on the other side. I only need to convert one car that way. Most of my cars run is sets so they are not changed around that much. Helps keep the cost down, I am on a very tight budget.


----------



## mchuesq (Apr 2, 2009)

*Conversion Cars are Great*

I think there is a specific name for a conversion car.....??? Does anyone know???


----------

